# February "Best Buddies" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*3_Goldens - Hunter*









*Abbydabbydo - Abby & Coco*









*anastazija - Aron & Father*









*Booker*









*Brady-n-Bindi - Brady & Bindi*









*BridiesMom - Bridie & Gizmo*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Carsonsdaddy - Carson & MacGyver*









*davebeech - Tom & Barnie*









*Denali_and_Gretzky's_Mom - Denali & Gretzky*









*FranH - Rosie & Holly*









*Ginny - Buzz*









*Gldiebr - Bailey & Moose*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*golden&hovamom*









*goldenlovers - Aries & Hunter*









*gregbell - Dixie & Casey*









*hgatesy - Bent*









*HUDSON - Asha*









*HUDSON - Hudson & Asha*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Jeffreyzone - Dottie & Austin*









*jessme7 - Marley & Maya*









*jessme7 - Marley & Maya 2*









*Joe - Kia & Lila*









*KerryandMolly'smum - Kerry & Molly*









*Kindell - Lacey*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kindell - Maple, Gracie & Buster*









*LauraEyes2 - Charlie & Murphy*









*LauraEyes2 - Vinny*









*Leecaouette - Riley*









*Marijello - Nala & Rex*









*mblondetoo - Abbey & Copen*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*MILLIESMOM - Millie & Pearl*









*Momo - Momo*









*nGoldenm - Max & Lizzie*









*njb - Julie*









*PeggyK - Coach & Scout*









*pjd001*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*RickGibbs - Cosmo & Samson*









*Rocky - Rocky*









*Selena_D_Taylor*









*Selena_D_Taylor - Lacy & Ella*









*Shirley - Amber*









*ty823 - Lucy & Gia*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww....very cute pictures!! You forgot to put Tucker in there... lol oh well.

There's a couple I wanna vote for here


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I was going through all the photos so many times and had a really hard time to make my mind. Eventually I had to decide and my vote goes to Davebeech and his photo of Tom & Barnie. 
I love the shot. 
Anyhow, I also liked the ones with people and dogs, or kids and dogs together. Too bad I can only pick one


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I honestly hated having to pick just one. Every single photo made me smile.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Hard choice but I voted for jessme7 - Marley & Maya in the end!
They remind me of Lady and the Tramp for some parculiar reason!!










:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

After lots of diliberation(sp?) I went with Greg Bell's. I just love that pic!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted for Joe's. I dunno I just like the colors of the flowers and grass with the colors of the dogs 

It's perrdy. 


Still wondering what happened with Tuckers picture.... ??


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Still wondering what happened with Tuckers picture.... ??


Sorry to hear that!! Someone is going to be in trouble....:samurail:

I must add, this can't be an easy job!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

haha I'm not mad, I'm sure it's a lot to try and remember to put them all on there  

Tuckers picture wasn't really "best buddies" anyway it was just him and his football


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm torn... there are 4 that I really love. I'll pop back later, and make a decision.


----------



## lorrie29 (Mar 27, 2006)

I loved all of them! It was so hard to choose just one!


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't choose there all so good I might draw sticks with myself!LOL!


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay I went with Dixie and Casey, Is that A ford F.150 greg?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Still wondering what happened with Tuckers picture.... ??


I honestly thought you were submitting the picture as a joke, since you didn't have a "best buddy." Hope you're not really upset with me though......


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Shirley said:


> Hard choice but I voted for jessme7 - Marley & Maya in the end!
> They remind me of Lady and the Tramp for some parculiar reason!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You! You are right it does look like that scene. (loved that movie!) They were so cute together as pups, and are really best buddies. In that picture Marley was giving Maya kisses too.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

How do you chose just one? This is not getting any easier! I know I went through each pic at least 4 times before I could decide on my favorite-

I finally went with TY823,because dogs gotta be good friends to work together like that...


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

HARD DECISION.....but I went with Dixie & Casey.....definitely has the "Ahh, sweet!" factor.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh! This is so hard to pick! Don't Golden's just have the best smile? How can anyone not smile from just looking at them!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I honestly thought you were submitting the picture as a joke, since you didn't have a "best buddy." Hope you're not really upset with me though......



I dont know why you would think it was a joke... I thought it was a cute picture


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I dont know why you would think it was a joke... I thought it was a cute picture


It was a cute picture. I just didn't think you were being serious about a football being a "buddy."


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno...maybe it was a stupid idea then....  I just figured if little kids can walk around with their stuffed teddys all day, why can't a dog have his fave toy with him.... bah whatever.... time for bed.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Yes every photo made me smile too, so very hard to choose!
There is something very special about goldens.... thats for sure!
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I had to vote for hgatesy and Bent. What a beautiful shot. I know that will be a photo for her to treasure


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, this was so hard, took me a few days to decide, it's hard choosing just one, congrats to everyone for such great pics, they're all winners.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Booker got my vote. I also agree they are all winners. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

:O We have a tie right now!!! 

With Joe only one vote away from a three-way.

The other contest is kinda a tight race too 

Glad to see the voting is doing much better than Jan.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> :O We have a tie right now!!!
> With Joe only one vote away from a three-way.


In that case, come on guys, give Lila and Kia some votes 
joe


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm going with Coach & Scout. They look like two big teddy bears.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

So many beautiful pictures!!! Seriously, I think we could fill a couple of calendards without any problem... 
I voted for my babies Kia and Lila ... :heartbeat Lila's happy smile gets to me...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Brady and Bindi got my vote. They are actually cuter in person


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh! Now it's a 2nd place tie with a one vote lead for first!

This is intense!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, this is a close one for sure, with some seriously good photos in the running. But I am looking at these photos, and the ones for the other main category, and I am wondering where are my Abbie and Maggie and Houdini?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeff..... I had originally posted picture of Abbie , Maggie and Houdini in the Best Buddy thread.... per asking Rick if it was ok and there was a thread about it and it seemed it was ok....and then Joe posted we could only post 2 pictures of 2 dogs......because it was more work for Rick to set up the voting... So I had Rick Pull them..... I didnt enter any for the calendar thread, since I didnt think it was fair you could post 2 pictures of the same dog (different pictures) in there....and not 1 per dog that you Have.....which would only take away from my own dogs.....in the voting part.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I didnt enter any for the calendar thread, since I didnt think it was fair you could post 2 pictures of the same dog (different pictures) in there....


I'm not sure what you mean....two people posted two pictures....each had two dogs....

It is a ton of work to get the voting threads all posted. Each month, just in uploading and organizing the voting threads, I spend well over three hours... That's not including additional times setting up submission threads, collecting photos from threads and e-mails, and deleting photos from the submission threads after people decide not to participate...

I appreciate Joe looking out for my time and wanting to minimize my work on the threads.....and I hope everyone still appreciates the contests in spite of the few minor rule changes we've had in the first three months....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I appreciate Joe looking out for my time and wanting to minimize my work on the threads...


I appreciate all the work you do on this forum. Karen just said a few minutes ago that it sure would be cool if I could figure out how to get paid for the time I spend on this forum.  And I don't even do any work!

You and Joe spend a lot of time and money on this forum, and it's a unique, wonderful group.

:You_Rock_


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll second that Jeff!! :dblthumb2 :agree:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

If the calendars are sold, maybe Rick could get a % for putting it all together. He's done a great job.....not to mention how much time and talent


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FranH said:


> If the calendars are sold, maybe Rick could get a % for putting it all together. He's done a great job.....not to mention how much time and talent


I hope we can make a small profit on the calendars....once they are all done...but for Joe. Joe puts a lot of time AND money into the site. I help when I can, but I feel that I take too. I just enjoy my time here.....not to mention this forum helped me get Cosmo.....

As long as everyone enjoys the contests, that's all the pay I need.....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

For all of the newbies, please take time to vote in this month's photo contests!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, that is a very good idea. So far we have around 100 votes and it's almost the end of the month. All new members, please do vote 
It'll be more fun.
Joe


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My first thought was - hgatesy - Bent. I mean when we think of goldens and ourselves together. We picture a picture just like that one. And knowing the story...putting Bentley first...that is what best buddies do. So After going back several times It was still my choice.


----------



## jazzigirl (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sure its too late but just wanted to post this pic of my babes!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

jazzigirl said:


> I am sure its too late but just wanted to post this pic of my babes!


Great photo! There is another contest in March...hopefully you can enter a photo then.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

This is Tucker and his Sweetheart


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Tuckman said:


> This is Tucker and his Sweetheart


Just exactly what are those two doing in that first pic?

It appears to be a 'private' moment... **** you paparazzi!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Those are all great photos. Sorry I missed out on it. Brinkley and her good buddy Chance would have loved to be considered. Oh well. What is that saying, "day late and a dollar short?" LOL!!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Another very tough choice but I couldn't resist Brady & Bindi ... all gorgeous pics of gorgeous buddies.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Just a little bump since we have lots of new members and this is the last day to vote


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

After looking at the tribute to hgatesy's Bent I'd like to change my vote!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FranH said:


> Just a little bump since we have lots of new members and this is the last day to vote


Geez....I didn't realize it was the end of the month already....


----------

